# Cloudburst concentrates vs VapourMountain's concentrates



## Vino1718 (27/7/17)

Hi guys,

For those that have used both before, are there a big difference in terms of taste/smell specifically CB Mixed Berries vs VM Berry Mix & CB Litchi vs VM Litchi?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (27/7/17)

@Vino1718 when you come close to xxx plz let me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (27/7/17)

Slick said:


> @Vino1718 when you come close to xxx plz let me know



Posted my recipe. Who said anything about XXX

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick (27/7/17)

Just saw it now,looks good,I wouldve also went with vm rather than cb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (27/7/17)

Slick said:


> Just saw it now,looks good,I wouldve also went with vm rather than cb



Thanks. Dont VM get their concentrates from the same supplier and just relabel like everyone else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (27/7/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Thanks. Dont VM get their concentrates from the same supplier and just relabel like everyone else?


I doubt it,I think there are many local suppliers,what you think @RichJB and @Rude Rudi ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/7/17)

I'm not ready to open this can...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vino1718 (27/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I'm not ready to open this can...




Put it in a automatic can opener...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

I have literally got one concentrate from the two lines (CB Cream Soda) so I can't be any help, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

